# Mimi's New Winter Coat



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

It gets really cold here in WA when winter comes around so I try to get Ecko and Mimi warm clothing. I finally found the perfect coat for Mimi and it came in the mail yesterday.

It is a Juicy Couture Faux Fur Coat. It has a big bow on the top with a Juicy pin lined with Swarovski Crystals.









The back has 3 big Swarovski Crystals buttons and a "This is Juicy" print lining.









Here are some pictures of Mimi wearing it.













































I think it is so cute and it will sure keep Mimi warm in the winter.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! She is gorgeous in her beautful coat and will be toasty warm too. She is a supermodel and looks like a little princess.


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG! Bella would just love this... Where ever did you find it?


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

oh that is ADORABLE on her!!!!!!!!!!!
does she walk in it though? I think mine would just stand there or fall over. lol


----------



## lindam (Jul 19, 2009)

Omg! she is sooo gorgeous inher new coat


----------



## SydneyLovesEdie (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!
That coat is amazing!!!
She looks like a hollywood moviestar!
xo


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww! Mimi is adorable in her new coat! It also makes her look double her size. lol Soooo cute!!!!  Love it!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

That is REALLY nice! Mimi looks like a little diva! My Minnie needs one for winter (in Canada!) !!! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking??

Do they have something like it for boys (Mackenzie would look so pimping in something like that in blue, black or white!)? :foxes251:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is a princess for sure! Oh... make that a QUEEN! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

T2woman said:


> OMG! Bella would just love this... Where ever did you find it?





PixiePink said:


> That is REALLY nice! Mimi looks like a little diva! My Minnie needs one for winter (in Canada!) !!! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking??
> 
> Do they have something like it for boys (Mackenzie would look so pimping in something like that in blue, black or white!)? :foxes251:


I found the coat at this eBay store http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Carbar-Emporium__W0QQ_armrsZ1 but they only have it in pink.

I'm not sure if it comes in blue or white, but I did find a video of a Pomeranian wearing a black one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0y3kiUPy6o

I think these Juicy Coats came out awhile ago so they are pretty hard to find. If you do happen to find a black one please let me know ^^.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg this is adorable!


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks... They have a great selections of pretty goodies.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

She looks like a superstar! All she needs to complete the diva look is a pair of large sunglasses! Fabulous coat.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

She looks like true royalty in that beautiful coat. Just spectacular!!! Great choice and it looks so warm.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lily definitely needs that here in Wyoming!!! It is just beautiful and Mimi looks stunning in it!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh it suits her well. So fluffy and girly!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

jessicalynn said:


> oh that is ADORABLE on her!!!!!!!!!!!
> does she walk in it though? I think mine would just stand there or fall over. lol


yeah she walks in it. Mimi is actually very used to clothes. She has been wearing clothes since she was a puppy. She never freezes up when she has clothes on.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

oh I just love it!! she looks good


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

envy! envy! Envy! I envy mimi.  She's so pampered. Another glamorous collection of hers. lol


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks like one cosy coat


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Aww! Mimi is adorable in her new coat! It also makes her look double her size. lol Soooo cute!!!!  Love it!


yeah its funny how just a lil bit of fluffy fur makes her look bigger. The coat itself is not that thick, but it just creates this illusion of her being bigger because of the fluffiness of the fur lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

talk about the next paris hilton dog! LOL  she looks adorable. geez what kinda job do you have!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> talk about the next paris hilton dog! LOL  she looks adorable. geez what kinda job do you have!


lol I think Mimi is more stylish than Tinkerbell =p. j/k. My job is keeping Mimi stylish he he he^^.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rofl -_-;


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

T2woman said:


> Thanks... They have a great selections of pretty goodies.


yes that store has a lot of neat stuff. There is a couple more Juicy clothing I want from them, but they do not have the right size for Mimi =(.


----------

